
Ask HN: Ranking dev bootcamps when hiring? - lscore720
When you&#x27;re hiring a developer, do you lump all of the coding academies in the same &quot;basic development skills&quot; level, or have you found superior results hiring out of certain ones?  If the latter, which ones?  Thanks.
======
alansmitheebk
I think they are all equally unhirable.

